# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Feb - Mar roll call

## takinitslow

So its so quiet on this Board I thought I would throw this up to see who is going to Porty in Feb-Mar  and where your staying?

 My dates are Feb 24 - March 4  staying in a vacation rental in Long Bay

----------


## Biggs of the week

3/5 thru 3/13

----------


## agregory

After spending 6 nights in Negril we will be spending Feb 28-March 8 in Porty.  Staying in vacation rentals - 4 nights in Fairy Hill and 4 nights on Long Bay  :Smile:   Soon come!

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

February 5th. 3 nights at Finjam Cottage near the Marina before heading to Treasure Beach.

----------


## Vince

Can't wait for these trip reports!! We are leaning toward PA on our next reach. Looks like vacation rental's are the way to go. How do you do transportation there? I got my guy in Negril, but way to far for him to be over there.

----------


## agregory

> Can't wait for these trip reports!! We are leaning toward PA on our next reach. Looks like vacation rental's are the way to go. How do you do transportation there? I got my guy in Negril, but way to far for him to be over there.


This will be our first time using the Knutsford bus, but it sounds like the way to go. AC, Wifi and plugins on the buses and not expensive - around $3500J from Negril to PA. 

This will be our first visit to the Portland area and I am beyond excited  :Big Grin:   Only 30 sleeps to go!  I need to see and feel the sunshine! It's been icy, dreary, foggy and depressing here in Wisconsin for over a week and it's getting really old!

----------


## Vince

Heck, I'm excited for ya'll going!! We love Negril area country vibe! Just something new is hard to change. Our dear fren lives in Orange Bay community. So we stay around that area. Need to just jump on the PA bus and go for it!! We was looking at a place called " Caribbean something.... I cant remember. They just added a pool I know and it's ran by a guy named Jason. Over looks Boston Bay. I'm sure everyone flies into MBJ to get to PA. We would like to try out surfing and local style fun. Hate to high jack this thread.  :Frown:

----------


## takinitslow

Taking the Knutsford express bus is the way to go its cheap comfortable and you get to see a lot of the island. Oh and surfing Boston bay is awesome although I learned last year that you need to wear a shirt when surfing because the wax on the board will wax your chest not the most pleasant feeling  :Smile:

----------


## Babalew

Vince....you are looking at Caribbean Dawn....up a long ,rocky, steep cliff overlooking boston bay, the beach, the jerk center. 180 degree view of the sea, sunrise visible,  eye level with the hawks. the rooms are large but close together, you can hear everyone conversation. no tv, 3 yapping dogs that sleep all day and run and bark all night.  i had a hotplate and a large fridge and used the bathroom sink....my driver was not happy about that.  good place to reflect  but i felt a little secluded because of the long hill....i don't feel it was walkable and the car was out of order.  i had to pay a cab just to come up and down the hill.  the pool was wonderful.

----------


## Babalew

i found it easier to fly into kingston then take the knutsford to ochee and pa.

----------


## Vince

> Vince....you are looking at Caribbean Dawn....up a long ,rocky, steep cliff overlooking boston bay, the beach, the jerk center. 180 degree view of the sea, sunrise visible,  eye level with the hawks. the rooms are large but close together, you can hear everyone conversation. no tv, 3 yapping dogs that sleep all day and run and bark all night.  i had a hotplate and a large fridge and used the bathroom sink....my driver was not happy about that.  good place to reflect  but i felt a little secluded because of the long hill....i don't feel it was walkable and the car was out of order.  i had to pay a cab just to come up and down the hill.  the pool was wonderful.


Thanks for the info. I watched a You Tube video of the hill. Yea, that's out of the question! I'm thinking no on the place, cause I saw the dogs to. So yea. My wife saw it's PA time, no Negril this next reach!!! YAY!!!- So the research continues. She did find a place yesterday on Airbn.

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Thanks to Vi's incredible reports, we have decided to visit Port Antonio March 24-27.  Flights booked but haven't decided on a place yet.

----------


## Vince

Congrats BuffaloSoldier! Once ya go then ya know in PA!

----------

